# Ruperra Castle (Nr. Caerphilly)



## Cardiff1927 (Aug 4, 2010)

What I learn't today.... Do NOT wear shorts, whatever the weather and buy an OS map of the area... Do NOT rely on directions by memory.

Also, I got covered in wet tar/non-drying paint!!

Anyway, history; http://www.ruperra.org.uk/


My way in....






Saw her through the trees....





South entrance....










Fireplace....





Timber....










Inside...










Pond....





Stable area....





Stables....





Goodbye.... for now.


----------



## smileysal (Aug 5, 2010)

oooooooooooooooh I like. Looking at the history of Ruperra Castle, it was built by Sir Thomas Morgan, so now wondering if he and they were relatives of mine (my family are Bowen's and Morgan's  ).

History of the castle to be found here.

http://www.ruperra.org.uk/

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice explore, Cardiff. Some lovely details remaining. 

It always makes me chuckle when people explore in shorts.


----------



## cardiffrail (Aug 5, 2010)

Lovely report, thank you. Never had time for that one when I still lived in Cardiff.


----------



## klempner69 (Aug 5, 2010)

Very nice indeedy..you didnt dissappoint eh!


----------



## chelle (Aug 6, 2010)

*ruperra castle*

When u gonna take me stu......its looks lovely & i need to see it 
Thanx for the pics cardiff


----------



## chaoticreason (Aug 7, 2010)

Tar very much for these gorgeous pictures.
Of all my favorite places to visit,number one on the list has to be derelict old mansions... this grand old seat certainly fits that bill down to a tee,what a wonderful place!
Somewhat sad though; that this great edifice is almost certainly never going to be restored in anyway,atleast I assume so (hope I am wrong)
But as it stands now,it is a truly romantic gem of the forever diminishing stock of great aristocratic seats. 
Love the shots... many thanks.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Aug 8, 2010)

Wow what an awesome place!!

Anymore pics?


----------



## lizzibear (Aug 8, 2010)

Cracking shot of the plants climbing up the walls. What a lovely place.


----------



## sheep2405 (Sep 10, 2010)

Latest news, nice if you got £1.5 million lol

http://www.southwalesargus.co.uk/news/8384002.Ruined_castle_goes_on_market_for___1_5_million/


----------



## suzy32 (Aug 8, 2021)

lovely photos .. does anyone know whats going on with the castle now has it been sold? or is it still doable fallen in love with this place would love to see it at the end of the month


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 9, 2021)

suzy32 said:


> lovely photos .. does anyone know whats going on with the castle now has it been sold? or is it still doable fallen in love with this place would love to see it at the end of the month



Its privately owned by the people living in the house next to it. They use the stable block too.
They are not very approachable either & dont take kindly to anyone going in.
Its a real shame they have something like that & are happy to let it crumble


----------

